

Ask HN:  What's the datastore behind HN? - klochner

I've noticed that the front page loads significantly faster than the threaded comments page.<p>I'd be interested in a discussion as to what causes the relative slowness of the discussions.<p>Is it just homepage caching?
======
pg
S-expressions stored in files, lazily loaded, and occasionally gced.

There are many levels of caching, but it could simply be that the homepage has
30 things on it while a threads page might have hundreds.

~~~
ronnier
PG, may I distribute my scrape of HN?

~~~
pg
I don't personally have any objection to it but it sounds like some users do.

